# Southern Labs/Ultra Growth Labs



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

100ml of prop in each delt and I couldn't feel a thing. Obviously if that changes in the next day or so I will let everyone know.

The UGL stuff is even lower viscocity, but they both went through a 27g pin just fine. I use Terumo, the pushers have a very strong base.

I also have some beautiful Naposims looking at me right now 

Compared to ProLine prop cut in half at 100mg/ml, which is absolutely bearable, these are 100% painless no BS. I always test by raising my arms, no pain or feeling at all.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

I can feel the UGL stuff a little now, nothing from the Southern Labs side at all.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 24, 2004)

you did UGL in one delt , and southern in the other?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

Correcto, Southern in the left and UGL in my right. I've never tried either before.

I would gladly do either brand but if I had a choice I would go Southern. I have one bottle of Southern and 3 of the UGL that I'll be tearing through.

I can't tell I had a shot in my left at all, can barely feel it in my right. The bottle does not say, but its possible that Southern is not using any BA at all.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 24, 2004)

Wouldn't that be bad if they are using no BA. I thought that is what helps control getting infections and nasty absesses by keeping the stuff steril


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2004)

I've done 10 injections now with UGL test enanthate, rotating delts, quads and tri's, and they have been next to painless.  The tri's gave me a bit of soreness, and got a bit red, but still very easy to tolerate.  I'm due to inject in tri's again next two injects, I'll report back if they still seem touchy.  I think maybe 1cc for a first time into the tri may have been pushing it.

I appreciate Mudge's comparison.  Prop is usually known to be painful, so if these brands can pass the "Mudge test", then cool. I'm seriously considering prop in my next cycle...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

BA is used for sterility however people have been using other methods now for awhile, Dazed oil has been on the market for some time now and people use it just fine. Mr.T (kit guy) also has a product out with zero BA.

Yes prop has been for me a little painfull in terms of yes, you can feel it, but this Southern stuff is awesome. I would readily buy either brand though, although Southern only costs me $2 more.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 24, 2004)

my shit i made is absolutely painless...


----------



## Michael D (Apr 24, 2004)

You guys suck

I emailed my supplier and got this back:

"I believe there was one batch that was an early one they 
overdosed at 275 which required more solvent - bet you got that one."

So maybe that is it.  They must have sneezed when they dumped in the solvent though for mine.  It is a bitch.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah because 275 isn't that much, some people just plain use a lot of BA. I dunno I've never reacted all that badly to gear minus the 400/500mg/ml stuff but still in the rear it was bearable. I guess I just have a fat ass though


----------



## Michael D (Apr 24, 2004)

I guess the smaller the muscle is you inject into, the more the potential for pain.  My ass isn't exactly non-existent, but not out of porportion to the rest of me.  The women at work say I have a "phat" ass lol.

Man, I just finished a back/tri workout and damn, those Naps do give a pump.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah, the smaller the more effect generally, which is why the ass is #1.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2004)

I am using UGL EQ and it is great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm anxious to hear how UGL A50's rate.

http://anabolicfreakz.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=62202


----------



## jeb (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I am using UGL EQ and it is great.



I just stated to use EQ this week, did you get good results from it? I'm also doing test en. 400/ml and I can barely feel it and the 250/ml is painless.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 25, 2004)

Anyone try the Southern EQ? Would eq run better with a long ester test?


----------



## jeb (May 25, 2004)

I'm running right now test en 400/wk and eq 400/wk (ugl) I extended my cycle for another 10 wks starting yesterday but I added the eq.


----------



## ZECH (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> I'm anxious to hear how UGL A50's rate.
> 
> http://anabolicfreakz.com/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=62202


Any idea on price?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2004)

Last I saw 50 count, 50mg caps - $85


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2004)

Any more updates Mudge?


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

Nope, I'd still pay the $2 extra for Southern.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

Since I've chosen prop for my cycle given mudges southern experiences I am going with the southern prop. Gonna get 4 20ml vials.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 28, 2004)

I'm using Southern t prop right now.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 28, 2004)

Jersey, you inj EOD or ED with the prop and how much, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2004)

150mg eod.  The injecting does get a bit old, but not too bad.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 29, 2004)

I'm afraid it won't hurt and I will look forward to it...that would suck. I used to smoke a while back and I don't think it was the nicotine that I was addicted to. It was just the act of smoking. I hope I don't get to really like the act of jabbing myself all the time


----------



## Michael D (May 29, 2004)

I think something might be wrong if you actually look forward to it.  I am over the shot thing now but it still isn't something I can't wait to do.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

Michael D said:
			
		

> I think something might be wrong if you actually look forward to it.  I am over the shot thing now but it still isn't something I can't wait to do.



Its easy to excited when the cycles rock your world.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 30, 2004)

If I am packing on lean mass and getting more vascular in a hurry that is plenty of motivation to jab myself EOD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 30, 2004)

I have seen some posts by seasoned gear users who commented they could not stand whole cycle eod test prop injections, and went back to the longer esters for the long term.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

Thats one reason why I went to cyp last time, I went from ED shots to E5D and it was nice as far as that goes. I am now doing ED again because of the fina in part.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 30, 2004)

I am getting 4 vials of prop, and 4 vials of enanthate just in case the prop is too much for me to deal with I can switch. If that happens I'll save the rest of the prop for a pre-contest cycle with some tren/winny. I've heard that is a heck of a combo for pre-constest prep. Gotta have a back up plan.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 1, 2005)

this may not be the right tread for this. Im new here. so here's the question. im 21,5'7 weight training for almost 2 years. just recently starded to understand why i should eat right. i starded at a slim 110lbs. now im at about 170 and thinking about taking dianobol. i was running through the search engines and heard dbol is not good for people who is starting on anabolics. so what should i take.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 1, 2005)

dbol is a great steroid, but its recommended to be used with an injectable like testosterone.


----------



## toker (Jan 13, 2006)

*southern d-bol caps?*

i've never seen d-bol capsules before.  these are southern labs so i'm thinking that they are good. just wondering if anybody else has seen them.


----------



## toker (Jan 13, 2006)

they're 20mgs.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 14, 2006)

I wasn't aware he was putting out caps, are you sure they are 20mg?


----------



## dav2662 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a guy trying to sell me southern labs win in capsule form. If anyone has a pic of a legit bottle of southern labs please send


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 24, 2006)

y is this posted if its about a UGL?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2006)

kicka19 said:


> y is this posted if its about a UGL?



The thread was a review, do you take issue with that?


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mudge said:


> The thread was a review, do you take issue with that?


----------



## clarke (Dec 19, 2007)

The 20mgs DBOL caps and the 40mgs WINNY caps are super from SL. They work very well and there tren is awsome


----------



## clarke (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever stacked SL tren and SL test enanthate, OMG you talking about strength and size.


----------



## clarke (Dec 19, 2007)

I tried many ug labs and SL has my vote. Very clean and strong gear and I am a season vet at this stuff.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## IRONBULL05 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow,this is an ollllllllllld thread.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2007)

Its been awhile!


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 19, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Its been awhile!



Both got busted in the crackdown is this correct?


----------



## clarke (Dec 19, 2007)

Have no clue


----------



## tryn2getbig (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw a list with SL on it, but not UGL. I thought this thread was current until I read the very last part...


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 20, 2007)

tryn2getbig said:


> I saw a list with SL on it, but not UGL. I thought this thread was current until I read the very last part...




Yeah saw SL on the list but not the other one googled it does not bring up much info except threads from forums on it


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't know SL was part of the busts.....what a shame.

Lets all pray for a new leader that cares less about steroids in sports, and drugs in general, and focuses that effort and funds to things like education and increasing the worth of the US dollar....lowering the unemployment and mortgage forclosure rates/occurances....how about a healthcare reform?  I think we have way too many important issues in the US to worry about sport players and what people put into their bodies for whatever the reason.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2007)

SL did not get busted and is out of business and has been for 2 years.


----------

